# Renegade Vipers



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Miss Lacy needs new boots. The Renegades she's worn are two years old now and have about 750 miles on them. They're heavily worn and I noticed Miss Lacy seemed to be lacking traction and slipping a bit in places she's never slipped before....not much tread left on them....

I've noticed the fitting seems to be different. She's in a 2W now and it appears the vipers are now ordered by mm and not by size?


So, anyone tried the Vipers? Should I order Vipers or stay with the Classics?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

While I have not used either personally, my endurance friends that use Renegades absolutely rave about the improvements in the Vipers.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

gunslinger said:


> Should I order Vipers or stay with the Classics?


The improvements in the Vipers seem worthwhile. From their web page:despite the more robust tread, about 15% lighter than the Classic, and with more lateral clearance on both the Boot Shell and the Heel Captivator. A deeper Heel Captivator “gullet” allows for improved pastern bone clearance. The material used to make the Viper® is a new, ultra durable polyurethane resulting in a much longer lasting boot. The inside of the boot is texturized and the Heel Captivator Liner is bonded in place, both for more stability en route.​


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Wimpy (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm no help with your decision, but just wanted to comment that I tried a pair of the classic style and didn't have very good luck at all.

The horse I bought them for hated wearing them. And, when going through a lot of mud and/or water, I would lose them or they would be left dangling off the leg. More than once I back tracked the trail searching for a boot.

I really had high expectations for these boots. They were professionally fitted too and I really hoped that they would work for me. I see so many that absolutely love them. That wasn't the case for me.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wimpy, I've wore out two pairs of the classics. I don't know why you've had the issues you've had but mine work well. 

I was wondering if the vipers offered any advantage over the classics.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So they stay on well, are they good for arena work do you thinK? Daughter's horse needs some, she was thinking about Easyboot gloves, have you tried those?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

waresbear said:


> So they stay on well, are they good for arena work do you thinK? Daughter's horse needs some, she was thinking about Easyboot gloves, have you tried those?


I haven't tried the gloves but the first boots I had were Epics. They were pretty good but I had them come off at a gallop and tore off a gaiter.

I've switched to the Renegades as they're much easier to get on and they seem to stay on better than the Epics. They're also easier to clean. The Easy boots are like the model T ford....you can have any color you want as long as it's black.....the Renegades offer several colors and you can mix and match the boot and captivator....this is good as I use them on all my horses and they all have different sizes and different colors to match....so Sonny boy's fronts are solid gold...and his backs are gold toe and black captivators....that makes things easier when you're looking at a pile of boots.....

The only time Miss Lacy lost a Renegade was in Heavy mud, which I've ridden through many times before.....

The Easy Boots are good boots, not putting them down by any means....just I personally prefer the Renegades...the down side is the Renegades are somewhat more expensive. The up side to the Easy boot Epic is the cables adjust by fitting in a groove on the buckle....so as the hoofs grow you can slip down a notch.....and that's easier than adjusting the renegades....also, the cables seem to be easier to replace on the Epics.....should you ever need to....I can just buy cable at the hardware store for the Easy boots......the renegades have a pressed on buckle so I have to buy spare cables from them.......that said, I don't usually have to replace the cables...but on occasion, they'll fray a bit due to a rocky terrain.


----------

